# Left-handed NTs?



## KTC (May 5, 2010)

I'm a lefty. My ENTJ father is as well.


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> My handwriting still stinks, and my left isn't any better.


Heh, I know. Taking notes in school was hell, I was always the slowest in class.


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

I am ambidextrous but I use my right hand most of the time since it's steadier.


----------



## QuietStorm (Mar 17, 2012)

My father and I are left-handed. My brother could have been but he was taught to write with his right by my grandmother when he was really young. He's an ST though...not sure about my dad's type.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm right handed. My wife is an "ambidextrous" ISTJ.

I say it in quotes because although she uses both hands, I wouldn't say she shows sufficient skill to really claim that title. She is a lefty that was taught random things as a righty and never really ironed out her preferences. Stuff like softball, golf, basketball, etc. Some stuff she does righty, some lefty. She went full time to gymnastics which doesn't call for a dominant hand, leaving her with this false impression that she can use both when in reality she was just taught wrong.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I would think that a left-handed person would be more likely to be intuitive or feeling. I'm not left-handed but I'm extremely right brained, anything logical or mathematical gives me a headache. I find that it doesn't matter what hand you write with. While there are statistically more left-handed people in the arts, they don't do any better than the right-handed people.

If hand dominance was a sure sign of which side of your brain was dominant, all right-handed people would be mathematicians and accountants and all left-handed people would be artists and musicians. Since we know this is not the case, I don't see how it makes much of a difference.

Sincerely Person-who's-tired-of-hearing-about-how-logical-and-left-brained-I'm-supposed-to-be-since-I-write-with-my-right-hand

Oh and to be on topic a little bit, I know 2 NTs. One is right handed (INTP) and one is left handed (ENTP).


----------



## Pelao (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm lefty, my mom (ESFJ) is a lefty, and my grandmother (ESFJ) is a lefty.


----------



## Ambiguous (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a lefty


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm pretty much ambidextrous. I was naturally inclined to write with my left hand, but then my parents basically forced me to write with my right hand for fear that I'd be branded a "freak". I can do things with either hand though.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I am left handed, but my parents wanted me to write with my right hand in preschool. I ended up becoming a left-handed writer doing everything else right-handed. I can write somewhat with my right hand, but it is slow. I don't know how proficient I need to be with my right to be ambidextrous so I won't be pretentious enough to claim to be in that tiny percent.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I'm pretty much ambidextrous. I was naturally inclined to write with my left hand, but then my parents basically forced me to write with my right hand for fear that I'd be branded a "freak". I can do things with either hand though.


Same here. Although, I don't really consider myself a real/natural/actual ambidextrous. I can switch my hands with most tasks, but it's obvious which hand is superior due to practice.

_Lefty by birth. Righty by society._


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Muck Fe said:


> Same here. Although, I don't really consider myself a real/natural/actual ambidextrous. I can switch my hands with most tasks, but it's obvious which hand is superior due to practice.
> 
> _Lefty by birth. Righty by society._



Yeah, me too. Although, I am much more of a right brain thinker, than I am a left brain thinker.


----------



## rickrvalladares (Jun 25, 2013)

funny enough, i too was left handed originally and my dad tied my hand behind my back with his belt to train my right hand and now im an xntp... any relation you think?


----------



## MBTIPC (Jan 31, 2013)

TheBoss said:


> Same, born lefty, was converted by family/teachers to right handed, at 4 to 5 years of age.
> Eventually I made myself ambidextrous.


Exactly the same story here.

Actually I know quiet a few left-handed SFJs too.


----------



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

i'm left-handed


----------



## McSwiggins (Apr 2, 2013)

Apparently I'm just a complete oddball. Generally, I am left handed, but right footed and right eye dominant. Which means I am naturally left handed in: writing, throwing, and hitting balls with sticks (e.g. baseball, golf, tennis); 
I am naturally right handed in: shooting (e.g. guns and archery), kicking, and playing guitar.


----------



## Wasp (Apr 29, 2011)

South-paw checking in... If i haven't already. I just noticed this thread is from last year.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I think I was *supposed* to be left handed. My Mom and Grandpa were lefties. I also have some lefty uncles on my Dad's side. I went to Catholic school and I don't think I wanted to start writing or something so the teacher too the pencil and put it in my right hand and made me write. I eat and brush my teeth left handed. I know when we eat somewhere sometimes my Dad is like "so and so sit next to him since you both are lefties." I write with my right hand, shoot a gun\bow right handed, and throw right handed (although I can almost throw as well left handed). I guess it's 50/50 on the stuff I do right\left handed but in the "major" things that count for handedness, I use my right hand.


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

My dad is left handed. I'm mixed handed. I started right handed and experimented using my left hand to do things out of curiosity and self improvement. Teachers and peers tried to tell me to stick with my right but I didn't listen and as a result became more mentally flexible.

Right:
Write, brush teeth, throw and shoot

Left:
Eat and drive

Both/No Difference
Shave, use a rake or broom.

BTW, here's a handedness test.

Handedness Questionnaire

My results: 
The laterality index for this respondent is: *30.00*
The respondent is in the *Middle* decile
The augmented (15 item) index is: *26.67
*


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

The laterality index for this respondent is: *50.00*
The respondent is in the *1[SUP]st[/SUP] right* decile
The augmented (15 item) index is: *40.00*


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

I started bushing my teeth with my left hand to improve its coordination and theres a noticeable change.


----------



## DylanA (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm right handed, but my my printing is such shit, no matter how much I worked to improve it. In fact, everything where I use one hand is like that, like soldering in electronics class. I've thought about being meant to be left handed, but there's not much I can do now. That's why I type everything whenever I can.


----------



## ieatgingers (Nov 4, 2013)

I broke my right hand when I was in third grade, and I had to learn to do everything left-handed. I've noticed to this day that I have more coordination with my left hand then most other "rightys" do. I've also found that there are a few things that are actually easier for me to do left-handed. I used to skate when I was younger, and I would favor turning or using my feet more like a left handed person would.


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm ambidextrous. Can't hold a spoon with my right hand to save my life though. Also do arm wrestling and hand shaking (and stuff most people do right handed with other people) exlusively right handed. Pretty sure its near impossible to be 100% ambi, but I alternate use of them with very, very slight favor of my left hand, I think.

EDIT: I don't believe myself to be particularly creative, nor has it helped me in any way I can't see in other people. I do win almost every left handed arm wrestle. Also special rules at beer pong where they make you shoot left handed never bother me.


----------



## Marisa (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm a lefty. The right side of my body is pretty much just for parity, because it's otherwise useless.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I am, and always shall be, a left-hander .

It usually causes chaos with school desks since they always cater to right-handers :3


----------



## hogwarttyctyer (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm ambidextrous but write with the right now
P.S. I can't write neatly though


----------



## Blindspots (Jan 27, 2014)

Another lefty here. Or mostly a lefty and sometimes laterally confused.


----------



## Gr8ful (Feb 18, 2014)

Im a lefty. I was born right handed, but I kept switching the writing utensil to my left as a child to be an oddball, I guess. I write quite legibly with my right, but I'm just so use to writing with my left. So I can relate to the poster above, "lefty or mostly a lefty and sometimes laterally confused."


----------

